# Saskatchewan Deer Hunting



## Pintail03 (Mar 17, 2002)

I am wondering if anybody could give me some references to some good outfitters in Saskatchewan for deer hunting. My brother, dad, grandpa, and I are looking for some great deer "hunting" not "shooting". We are from North Dakota and are avid hunters that are looking for a fun hunting trip and experience as well as having the opportunity to harvest some big bucks. If anyone has any information on some good outfitters that supply great deer hunting land and lodging who actually let their clients "hunt" the deer instead of shooting them over a baited fields, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## liener (Sep 25, 2003)

Try Northway Outfitters I have heard that they are the best. The Team Realtree guys go there every year. To find thier website go to Realtree.com under the outfitters list. Try and see what you think. Good luck have fun.


----------

